# weekend fun



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

here is us riding a new lil place we found 




























atv vids :: P6270171.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

P6270168.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

P6270167.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Turned out to be a nice place to ride:bigok:


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

man,, I wish at least one of the people I ride with, had half the ability to ride of that girl


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice pics Brandon! How are you liking the Zillas?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

marty im loving them, my buddy got stuck in 4wd yesterday in a hole that i went in 2wd believe it or not. not saying there better by no means i know laws are awesome but these zillas did excel in everything i put them in


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Atleast your buddies not wearing his sisters clothes this time... hahahaha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

based on his riding ability, maybe he should be wearing it!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Water wheelies are fun :bigok:


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey lilbigtonka .. Looks like you guys were riding at Crackerlake?? If so, we have been out there a few times also, great people that own the place.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice pics..


----------



## LIfted2004edge (Jul 11, 2009)

Man you guys arent to far south of me. Looks like a fun place.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

LIfted2004edge said:


> Man you guys arent to far south of me. Looks like a fun place.


Where are you from lifted??


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

primetime he is 15 min or so north of ellenton he rides at rancho alot from what he told me


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like some good riding


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

What is Rancho?? Never heard of it...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it is like up by lakeland i think to far of a drive


----------



## LIfted2004edge (Jul 11, 2009)

Rancho is about 1/2 mile west of hwy 98 0n hwy 54.


----------

